
GraphiQL Explorer 2.0: A power-user release - sgrove
https://www.onegraph.com/blog/2019/05/30/GraphiQL_Explorer_2_0_A_Power_User_Release.html
======
sgrove
The GraphiQL explorer is completely open source, and anyone can use it in
their own GraphiQL instance, so you can get this visual exploration and quick
query building for your own GraphQL API.

The kind of tooling we can build on all different levels for GraphQL is really
surprising. Every time I ship a feature set like this, I suddenly realize that
it's opened up (or composes with) another set of possibilities that I haven't
see elsewhere.

You can see an example of how to use it with your own GraphQL server here
[https://github.com/OneGraph/graphiql-explorer-
example](https://github.com/OneGraph/graphiql-explorer-example) (just change
this one line! [https://github.com/OneGraph/graphiql-explorer-
example/blob/m...](https://github.com/OneGraph/graphiql-explorer-
example/blob/master/src/App.js#L17) ) or try it out to see what it's like to
explorer massive graphs of APIs here
[https://serve.onegraph.com/short/2H987X](https://serve.onegraph.com/short/2H987X)

